# Six mile corner report 1/31/03



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

The water in the bays is clearing up real nice for you folks that want to spear some pike. Set up in 8 to 15 feet of water in the Wolf Creek, Centennial Park, Garrison Bay or Douglas Bay areas.

A few walleye showing up off Centennial boat ramp and Stienke Flats. Need to keep moving to find numbers.

Lake Audubon

Not a whole lot of change. Most people are still getting 1 to 3 or so keeper walleyes a day but not consistently every day. 
Some fish are still being caught deep off of the Totten Trail Boat Ramp in 35 to 50 feet of water.

Carbody is still producing in 10 to 17 and 30 to 38 feet of water, off the south and southeast sides.

Fish these areas with Genz Worms, Fat Boys (no I don't mean your buddy), Gem N Eyes and Chubby Darters tipped with just the minnow head. Also try using a #6 or 8 treble and tip it with 2-3 minnows.


----------

